# Complete Ultramarines Chapter Organisation?



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay does anyone here know how the entire chapter is structured? I mean troops, headquaters staff and armoured support. Iv got as much as I can find here anybody else know more?

*1st Company*
100 Vetrans
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts

*2nd-5th Companies*
60 Tactical Marines
20 Assualt Marines
20 Devastators
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts
8 Rhinos
Razorback

*6-7th Companies*
100 Tactical Marines
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts
10 Rhinos
Razorback

*8th Companies*
100 Tactical Marines
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts
Razorback

*9th Companies*
100 Devastators
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts
Razorback
10 Rhinos

*10th Companies*
100 Scouts
Captain
5 Bodyguard
Chaplain
Techmarine
2 Dreadnoughts
Razorback

*HQ*
Chapter Master
Ancient
8 Honourguard
Chapter Champion

One last question, do the drivers of the marines count towards the 1000? I dont think so but im not sure... Lets see if we can finish this!


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Devastators drive the tanks, assault marines ride the bikes and the land speeders.

2 Dreads per Company is a little much, I'd think that only the battle and vet company would have 1, maybe 2. (Why would an immortal death robot be put in a reserve company? surely being mortally wounded merits a promotion).


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Devastators can't wear the Adeptus Mechanicus symbol on their shoulder pads and so can't drive the tanks, they have actual Adeptus Mechanicus drvers for that. Your right about the Dreadnoughts though, there's a maximum of 2 per Company and they're only in Battle Companies, and Venerable Dreadnoughts (which there is usually only one of) are in the 1st Company.

The drivers of the vehicles don't count towards the 1000, and neither do Headquarters staff or anybody in the Librarium. only the Marines and Scouts in the Companies do. Besides, there rarely is exactly 1000 men, and the Scout company has less than 100 men most of the time so the Chapter's number of recruits is usually said as ~1000 men, not 1000.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Command Staff

Master of the Chapter
Honor Guard/Guardians of the Chapter's Standard
Chief Librarian
Reclusiarch

1st Company
20 Terminator/Veteran Squads
Dreadnoughts, Land Raiders

2nd-5th Companies
6 Tactical Squads
2 Assault Squads
2 Devastator Squads
Bikes, Dreadnoughts, Land Speeders, Land Raiders, Drop Pods

6-7 Companies
10 Reserve Tactical Squads
Dreadnoughts, Land Raiders, Drop Pods

8th Company
10 Reserve Assault Squads
Bikes, Land Speeders

9th Company
10 Reserve Devastator Squads
Dreadnoughts, Land Raiders, Drop Pods

10th Company
10 Scout squads

Support Staff
Chaplains
Librarians
Apothecarium
Techmarines
Neophytes

Armory
Predators
Whirlwinds
Vindicators

That's the organizational list of a Codex chapter, the Ultramarines being the most notable.

-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Devastators can't wear the Adeptus Mechanicus symbol on their shoulder pads and so can't drive the tanks, .


Sorry about the double post, but Tactical brethren who take training in specialized fields usually drive the tanks and fly the aircraft.

-Dirge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Wolf Lord, in your list 8th Company should be 100 assault marines, not tactical.

According to Pete Haines and Graeme McNeil, who wrote the last SM codex, drivers of "support vehicles" are drawn from the reserve companies (WD 298 or maybe 299, UK edition). They _don't_ however explain exactly what constitutes a "support vehicle".

Dirge, there's a slight error in your listing of the 1st Company makeup - it's 20 terminator or 10 veteran squads. *But* I think this is unclear - I don't think they're exclusive. In other words, I think it would be possible under fluff to field 5 termies _and_ 10 veteran tankhunters, let's say. I think it just means termies are fielded in 5-man squads, and power-armour vets are fielded in 10-man squads, not that you only field one type of squad.

Personally, I always think it's best to let Son of Horus pronounce on matters of SM fluff before making a decision, he is the fluff-meister extraordinaire. Of course you can then ignore him :wink:

:fluffy cyclops:


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

the drivers of vehicles do not count. the only ones that count are scouts and battle marines like assault marines tactical marines and devastator marines. each chapter consists of 1000 fighting marines. which are only assault marines tactical marines and devastator marines.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Cato and Alaric, I don't think you're right. It's not Pete Haines and Greame McNeil in WD 299, it's Pete Haines in WD 300 (UK edition), and the info is _only_ specifically applied to the Ultramarines, which is of course the chapter Wolf Lord Skoll asked about (all dodgy capitalization and punctuation is in the original).

From "Ground Combat", p115-6: from paragraph 2;
"...a number of battle brothers from the 6th and 7th Tactical companies operating the supporting vehicles..."

From paragraph 4;
"The reserve companies are just that, reserves. They will be used to replace losses in the battle companies and crew vehicles..."

So vehicle crews _are_ included in the 1,000 marine total, according to one of the authors of the Codex.

At least, for the next few months.

:fluffy cyclops:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

In the new rule book i rember seeing a company strutured and i saw two dreadnoughts, ill check though i might be wrong and dont have it in front of me right now.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, but Red Orc 1) if a Reserve Company was fighting how could they possibly have full squads if some were driving the vehicles (I know you said they were just reserves, but in this instance let's imagine the Battle Companies are all busy). 2) the drivers have red armour and wear the mark of the Adeptus Mechanicus (only Adeptus mechanicus members can wear this) 3) there's 100 Marines in each Company (excluding HQ), 100x10=1000.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

rgw said:


> ...
> 2 Dreads per Company is a little much, I'd think that only the battle and vet company would have 1, maybe 2...


I think that RGW's point is that you have 2 dreads in the scout company and each of your reserve companies too. I'm prepared to bet that the organisational chart you've seen is for a _battle_ company, which RGW specifically mentions as possibly having 2 dreads. 

You seem to have 20 dreadnoughts in your chapter. My understanding is that it's generally reckoned that chapters would have between 5-10, and 10 is pushing it. 8 is sometimes mentioned as a maximum for the whole chapter. This would include venerable dreads in that total.

That's the nub of it really. How common are dreads? We all agree that they'd be attached to the 1-5th, vet and battle companies. But I think you'd have a hard time convincing other players that even the Ultramarines, Imperial Fists or Iron Hands for example would have more than 10 of them.

:fluffy cyclops:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, after I posted it I went and thought about wat had been said and then realised it. Also how many vehicles does the chapter contain?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I read somewher once that at maximum a Chapter has about 8 Dreadnoughts, but it was on a fan site so it may not be true.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Yeah, after I posted it I went and thought about wat had been said and then realised it. Also how many vehicles does the chapter contain?


Dunno, but its safe to assume that at least 20% would be unavailable at any one time, due damage and general maintenence. It would also depend on the amount of manpower the chapter could afford to do the repairs.

I think a reasonable amount would be;
Ten Land Raiders (all varients)
Ten Vindicators
Twenty Predators (all varients)
Twenty Razorbacks (all varients)
One hundred Rhinos

These are guesses but they look about right to me


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Page 68 space marine codex. It has the full organisation of a codex chapter. and that is very much what ultramarines are..... 

about the dreads, Both arguements are right and wrong at the same time. but according to this each comapny has one dreadnought bar the 10th. Meaning that in a way you are right in saying there should only be around 5-10 of them but also right that there is some in each company. 

Venerable dreads can be found in any company. It's basically if they've done well in supporting that company. The only exception for this is the 1st. company's dread which is always venerable. 

the drivers of vehicles are trained by the chapter's techmarines so they are allowed to wear the mechanicus logo and yes they come from reserve companies
Battle companies are supported by the reserve companies so yes the 6th-9th company drive the tanks, land speeders and bikes for the battle company. 

And where ever a battle company goes it is usually supported by a reserve company eg. 2nd with 6th, so where ever a reserve company has to fight a battle company is always close by...


----------

